
Fixing E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial for the Atari 2600 (2013) - colejohnson66
http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/
======
retox
It's an old article (2013 as krallja notes) but I hadn't seen it before, and
even without understanding the Atari 2600 op codes I enjoyed it.

The game will forever live in infamy because it creates a compelling narrative
along with folklore around carts buried in desert landfills. The small changes
the author makes show that the game was salvageable given modern testing and
had some ideas ahead of it's time.

~~~
mattl
The cartridges really were buried in the desert. They dug them up a few years
ago.

~~~
kalium-xyz
I wonder if anyone is willing to dig them up and sell them online for cheap, I
would like one but don't really want to spent the effort of excavating one
(physical nor legal effort).

~~~
colejohnson66
Unfortunately, one needs a permit to dig, and “Joseph Lewandowski, who had
worked to arrange the unearthing with the city, said that this was a one-time
shot to recover materials from the site, as they do not expect the city to
agree to a similar event again.”[0]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial)

------
dang
See also:

2015
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9668734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9668734)

2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6994180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6994180)

------
theonemind
I played the fixed version on an emulator. The fixed version is actually not
too bad of a game.

------
ron47
Im with the local c64 club any port to that platform?

------
krallja
Last modified: February 2013

------
hinkley
I thought Battle Toads was the worst game ever made?

------
ron47
Im with the local c64 club. Any ports to that platform?

